

The Hollywood Cookie Diet - smallegan
http://virtualadrian.com/2010/08/16/the-hollywood-cookie-diet/

======
jusob
The serving sizes are different! 40g versus 27g. So the Nabiscos is actually
178 calories, more than the Hollywood cookie. And the rest of the comparison
is wrong, of course.

~~~
smallegan
From the comments:

Adrian @ 2010-08-18 02:28 @kurisu : That is one thing that I noticed recently
too was the weight in grams per serving. If you divide 40 by 27 you get a
ration of ~1.48 so take that and multiply by 120 calories in the Nabisco
cookie and you end up with ~178 calories. So it changes the differences
section slightly but they are still pretty close. Definitely agree, but like
you say the point here is the human body is not meant to run on cookies. If
these things were like $8.99/pack and marketed as an aid to a good diet this
post would probably not exist(heck I’d probably buy a pack, I want some
cookies), but the price is pretty crazy and their claim/directions are too.

